# Outdoor meter lol!!!!!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's grounded.... so what?


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Really?? You don't see anything wrong with this??


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Or was that sarcasm I hope?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricZombie said:


> Or was that sarcasm I hope?


That's just Ken, we call him a Tool.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> That's just Ken, we call him a Tool.


That's *MR.* Tool to you, bub! :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> That's *MR.* Tool to you, bub! :laughing:


Sorry. :blush:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ElectricZombie said:


>


They must have an Electric grill for cookouts...:laughing:

Welcome to ET..........:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> They must have an Electric grill for cookouts...:laughing:............


This kind?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> This kind?


Yeah that's it..:laughing:


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Yea that looks about right


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

LOL that's hysterical! I'm using that pic in my classes!


----------

